# The Rabbit Burrow - My Collection (Pic Heavy!!)



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay! So I have taken some detailed pics! People have asked how I store my makeup. I have two 1.6 traincases and that's where most of it goes! I keep almost all color items in those. I also have a cabinet in the bathroom to hold my skincare and foundation/powders, as well as my 15 palettes and blush palettes.

First, here are my brushes





and labeled









Here are my two traincases, open, side by side.





15 Eyeshadow palettes
Highlight/Pink-Purple





Brown/Green-Yellow-Orange





Black-Silver/Blue





Custom Quads









Premade Quads (Not pictured: Sweetie Cakes, Fafi Eyes 1) and Palettes





























Eyeshadow Pots













Pigments/Glitter













Paint/Fluidline









Shadestick/Mascara





Eyeliner









Lash












Couture/Stylistics/Pearlizer





Powder













Mineralize Skinfinishes









Special Packaging Lipstick








Regular

















Special Packaging Lipglass




Plushglass




Regular/Lip Erase/Strobe Lip Conditioner/Tendertone





Random stuff





Non-MAC Eyeshadow





More pictures to come since I just got some gratis, and I forgot to photograph:
Backups/hoarded items
Bags/clutches
Blush Palettes
Nail Lacquer
Samples
Various tools
Non-MAC Eyeliner/mascara

Not pictured due to losing it: Another Showflower Quad, Totally It! Lipglass, and Love, Henri Lipstick. ;___; Where'd they go?

I didn't photograph my skincare/foundation, etc because I'm always changing it, or running out, or breaking it. =P

Thanks for looking. :3


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

amazing collection


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2008)

You have a fantastical collection!! I'm guessing Feline is your favorite liner!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You have a fantastical collection!! I'm guessing Feline is your favorite liner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg. I love Feline. What'll I do if they never bring it back?? ;__; I feel like I should buy more...


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya - I'm itching to get another of that one and Orpheus.  I feel like those and my Chanel Berry liner are the only ones I need.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 29, 2008)

amazing! Can i come over to your house and play! im like a kid in a candy store. i wanna touch it all!!!! jk


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 29, 2008)

wow! great collection.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 30, 2008)

great collection!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, I wish that was my stash.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 30, 2008)

Ooooh fabulous collection!  I cracked up when I saw the Feline eyeliner...I went a little crazy when I saw that brought back as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That, and the extra tubes of Ample Pink, my absolute fave.  Thanks so much for sharing, and taking the time to label everything!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 30, 2008)

>:3 bootiful


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 30, 2008)

I loooove your pictures...What an awesome collection!


----------



## nleslie (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW!
Amazing collection! Especially the lip things!!
And you certainly like Feline. ^^


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow that's an amazing collection


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2008)

amazing collection!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

Great Haul! you've kind of made me wanna buy feline now. lol!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 30, 2008)

Fab collection!!


----------



## 34macfan (Aug 30, 2008)

Loving this collection pic's...

                                                   NW45/NC50 chick


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 30, 2008)

amazing collection, I love all the lashes.


----------



## x3n (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2008)

i love you. the end.


----------



## nikki (Aug 30, 2008)

What a great collection!!!  I find myself staring at your lipsticks----gorgeous!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 30, 2008)

I am eying that Sun-Centered blush!  LOL


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm trying not to drool on my keyboard...wow that collection is PERFECT!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh gosh, that is one amazing collection you've got!


----------



## daffie (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## LP_x (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG I am soooo jealous of your collection


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

holy crpa!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for looking guys! =P


----------



## Jot (Sep 2, 2008)

oh wow! simply heaven xx


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm so happy you finally posted your collection!!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm green with ENVY! Literally dancing around my office kicking my desk green with envy. How long did it take you to amass such a fabulous collection?

I'm such an amatuer next to you


----------



## lynpink (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG, I just realized I didn't even blink while scrolling through your collection LOL!!!  Awesome collection!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 16, 2008)

blimey!!


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 16, 2008)

oh my!  I kept thinking, wow I want that and that and that one too.  What an absolutely fabulous collection...I am very jealous!


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i'm speechless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love every single thing you have!!!  and all your brushes... omg


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome collection!!!


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 17, 2008)

I see we both have an un-natural obsession with the "she's good" lashes from Heatherette. I STILL wear em to work even though we dont have them to sell anymore.


----------



## User49 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ooo lovely collection! I especially love your reflects glitters! I am such a sucker for them! And the bright lipsticks! Thanks for sharing :0)


----------



## smellyocheese (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I just came.... that is so hardcore


----------



## toby_is_cute (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome collection! I guess you like Feline, huh? LOL


----------



## vcanady (Sep 17, 2008)

LOVE your collection, your brushes are beautifulll, they look brand new!! im assuming you use MAC's brush cleanser?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_How long did it take you to amass such a fabulous collection?_

 
 Since late 2005. =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_LOVE your collection, your brushes are beautifulll, they look brand new!! im assuming you use MAC's brush cleanser?_

 
 MAC Brush Cleanser for quick fixes, gentle shampoo for deep cleansing. =D


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, seriously my eyes started burning after a while of looking at your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I can only pray that mine gets close to that!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2008)

All I can say is Whoa!!! Great collection!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Absolutely Amazing...I so need to break in your house with a giant hefty bag!! So jealous!! And why is everything so dang neat!! And you're good looking too...Damnit!! Uggghhhh


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Love your collection... i want all of your lashes.


----------



## sherox (Oct 10, 2008)

it's so beautiful! =]


----------



## gitts (Oct 10, 2008)

Excellent, saw some colours I plan check out next time I am at Mac!


----------



## Pinkaura (Oct 10, 2008)

Great collection, love the traincase pics!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 11, 2008)

Everything you have is like _everything_ on my wishlist, our tastes are so similar...I am in love with that couture 182 brush and the stylistics 129
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that is one sexy beast. All of your lipglasses/dazzleglasses/lipsticks are *soooo* pretty. I reallly appreciate you taking the time to label everything!


----------



## BenefitAddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Give me all your eyeshadows. OR ELSE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*loads gun*


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome collection Bunny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 12, 2008)

*droooooool*


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 12, 2008)

wow thats alot of makeup, how cool.


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow ... as a new MAC collector (old makeup collector) you have so many colours that I would kill to get my hands on!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

AMAZING! I love your collection and I love how organized it is in these pics. I really appreciate all the time you took to do this!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

great collection!!!!


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 19, 2008)

Love it...I'd never seen the A-Mei palettes...thanks for sharing!


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 26, 2008)

I am literally shivering at your stash of falsies!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 27, 2008)

now THAT is one AMAZING collection!!!!thanx for sharing!!!!


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 28, 2008)

That collection is gorgeous, makes me want to try harder to get a job. lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 29, 2008)

i just died and went to heaven


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 16, 2008)

wow... I mean... WOW!!!!


----------



## Makeupguy (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!  What an amazing collection!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 8, 2009)

Ooooh...I like that Stylistics Brush. Very Nice.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 17, 2009)

wow your collection leaves me speechless!


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 18, 2009)

i think i just died and went to heaven!!!


----------



## Danui23 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wooooooooow


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, so I'm new to make up - and I have never seen anything like this in my life! It's incredible!!!

Is this a personal stash or are you a MUA?

Em x


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

It's my personal stash. I work at MAC so I get a great discount and I also get things as gratis.

I really need to update this stuff! These look so old! I have so much more great things, and I've gotten rid of alot of things I didn't really like much. I've also had things go missing, probably stolen from friends, like my Gentle Fume quad (good thing I had depotted backups), my homemade Mylar/Poste Haste/Sketch/Black Tied quad, and also Style Minx, among other things I'm sure. ;-;

Maybe I'll take pix soon. :3


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Can`t wait to see how it looks like now. My favorite part in looking at collections is seeing what they use most,hit pan on it, that`s a good guide for me....and of course the beauty of MAC


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I just came! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amazing collection, Bunny.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## retrofox (May 5, 2009)

oooo I love your collection! Love the last picture of lippies with the blast o blue and queen's sin!


----------



## cloudsweare (May 7, 2009)

I love your collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the best I've seen so far.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 12, 2009)

I have to update this!!


----------



## blindpassion (May 12, 2009)

yes you do!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 12, 2009)

yay please update!!


----------



## Tahti (May 13, 2009)

Wow wow wow. If I had that collection I would be the happiest girl alive, lol! Your quads are fabulous.


----------



## User27 (May 14, 2009)

I would sell my soul for your collection.....or at least my body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, you have the most amazing cheekbones ever...could settle for modeling if the artistry didn't work. Begads, we're not worthy.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly (May 15, 2009)

You have an amazing collection, I love your eyelash collection also!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 13, 2009)

Sometime I'll update it! I have gotten rid of so much, and acquired so much since then! Omg!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is a quick updated photo of my traincases that I took with my phone!

Who was to have a scavanger hunt and see what things you can recognize and name? xD


----------



## User27 (Aug 15, 2009)

^^^Accepting donations of your palettes, quads and Queen's Sin and Red Pepper lipsticks....those MSF's are looking pretty delish too.

I'm kidding.....or maybe I'm not. o.0 Your photos on the front page have been the sole basis for me buying some of the items I have and many thanks for giving such detailed info....Fresh Green Mix wasn't even a thought before you. My bank account hates you but I still think your taste is impeccable sir and now I'll stop kissing up for your items.


----------



## nez_o (Aug 16, 2009)

you collection is amazing!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 17, 2009)

My keyboard may malfunction due to the amount of drool accumulating on it from looking at your collection, updated or not. O.O


----------



## chelseadawn (Aug 17, 2009)

You really like Feline kohl power! I can't wait to get my own when they repromote it.
This is seriously a drool-worthy collection.


----------



## Merula (Sep 4, 2009)

seeexxxxx


----------



## VIC MAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Omg. I love Feline. What'll I do if they never bring it back?? ;__; I feel like I should buy more..._

 
Lucky you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's back in October......and I'm going to get a lot too


----------



## Catatonia (Sep 13, 2009)

This is one of my fave collections, I visit this part of the forum just to look at it and admire it


----------



## notuptoyou (Sep 17, 2009)

Your collection is THE SEX!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 18, 2009)

Gosh im jealous....


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)

impressinc coll!!! I envy!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 2, 2009)

thats an amazing collection !!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 4, 2009)

Fabulous Collection!


----------



## malika (Dec 4, 2009)

Ooooo, so many pretty things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm happy for you


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

everything is so gorgeous!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!!! I'm shocked... Awesome collection! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 9, 2009)

Absolutely Amazing! This is by far the best collection I've ever seen. Thank you sooo much for labeling your items. Though I have loved makeup forever, I have only been into MAC for the past year. It really helps that you labeled your items so that I can see what I missed out on. I love it and thanks again.


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

sweet collection!


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

Ahhhmazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Winner girl, congrats.

_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I  already found mine. Makeup.'_


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

omg drooling harrdd


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Very Cool!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great collection! How do you wear MUFE #92?


----------



## R21ORCHID (Nov 29, 2010)

Your collection is GREAT


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

AMAZING collection!!! So jealous  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 18, 2010)

this is amazing!!!


----------



## VictoriaSecret4 (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG I love the way you named everything and I love love love Feline Eye Kohl too


----------



## fieran (Dec 27, 2010)

OK - that is a lot of stuff - cool stuff though  Is Feline really _that_ good? I've never tried it before.


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

oh my gosh I am in heaven looking at these pictures... I wanna come to your house and play in your makeup


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 9, 2011)

So jealous! Awesome collection!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

your train cases remind me of a little clown car lol you would never think all of that stuff could fit into 2 cases! great collection!!!


----------



## Hippymeow (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazing collection!


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jul 13, 2011)

One word = Jealous


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in love!!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

very pretty... i love your brush collection


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 21, 2011)

awesome!!


----------



## xsparrow (Oct 22, 2011)

Your traincase is so much better stocked than my local mac counter!!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 30, 2011)

beautiful...


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

this is pure cosmetic porn o.o


----------



## eyebrowless (Aug 26, 2013)

what's that pallette that has denim casing? its a 5-colour palette


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 26, 2013)

*dies* I would be more than happy to take your brush collection off your hands =D


----------

